# Thai Lady...



## spider_guy (Nov 25, 2009)




----------



## IgsEMT (Nov 26, 2009)

cute girl. nice sparkly eyes 
other then that, nothing special of a snapshot


----------



## The_Traveler (Nov 28, 2009)

These look a bit underexposed and then rescued in post-processing.


----------



## MrRamonG (Nov 28, 2009)

What makes her Thai?  The hat?


----------



## ocular (Nov 28, 2009)

MrRamonG said:


> What makes her Thai?  The hat?



 Good question. 

Your last photo is your best. I'd ask her permission to take more photo's and get better clearer shots with a fstop somewhere around f4 to f11


----------

